

Japanese companies not willing to hire Western-educated, Japanese students - ehamberg
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/30/business/global/as-global-rivals-gain-ground-corporate-japan-clings-to-cautious-ways.html?_r=1

======
edandersen
The Japanese corporates know that the Western educated candidates are so far
ahead of the Japan-educated candidates that they will hate the first few years
of any job in a Japanese company. A graduate in Japan is expected to be a low
paid blank slate to mould. These guys _should_ work for a foreign company
("gaishikei") in Japan. Not quite sure what they are complaining about, they
have dodged a bullet.

------
delackner
All I can say is, this makes for a very easy competitive environment for
companies that are smart enough to grab up all those foreign-contaminated
rejects.

------
michaelpinto
Why is this a surprise? Those western schools don't have the prestige that the
top Japanese schools do. Well unless you're doing some thing like studying to
a chef in Paris.

~~~
tomflack
The very first paragraph has a student from Oxford.

~~~
michaelpinto
In Japan Oxford may not be seen as prestigious as the top rated Japanese
universities...

~~~
tomflack
That wasn't what you said.

~~~
michaelpinto
Throw away your western bias and re-read tomflack-chan: "Those western schools
don't have the prestige that the top Japanese schools do." : D

~~~
tomflack
Accusing someone of cultural bias always feels to me like a shorthand for "I
want the last word no matter what". As such, after this post I won't be
engaging with you any further.

Your two posts have different meanings, the first gave no cultural anchor when
saying western schools were not as prestegious as the top Japanese schools,
while your second one did. It's a semantic difference, but it matters. That
said, in the scope of the article that is the _problem_ being posed. Japanese
firms not hiring based on talent and ignoring good internationally educated
candidates.

As for your accusations of a western bias - you don't know Mr, you don't know
how or where I was brought up so don't be so quick to fall on that crutch in
argument.

